# Me ha tocado y estoy destrozado +TEMA SERIO



## ppacogonzalezz (30 Abr 2022)

Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.

Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.


Decir que a todo esto no hemos discutido, no hemos tenido grandes broncas, prácticamente ni pequeñas. Reconocido por ambos que la convivencia es buena, y sin embargo ya no siente lo mismo. Estoy completamente destrozado porque ya no sé cómo seguir adelante. Suelo ser positivo pero se me están cayendo las paredes encima y no puedo más. Tengo el lado bueno de que no habrá problema con el crío, me quiere mucho y ella quiere que siga formando parte de su vida diariamente, por ahí no habrá problema. Pero me rompe el alma que mi hijo se crie con padres separados, aunque haya buena relación. Apenas tiene dos añitos y no se lo merece joder...


Necesito algún consejo o algo porque tengo un dolor en el pecho importante, solo tengo ganas de llorar y apenas he comido nada en los últimos días. Nunca me habían dejado y no tengo experiencia gestionando esto, y encima con un crío pequeño...


Siento desahogarme por aquí, pero con desconocidos es mucho más fácil. No sé ni cómo mirar a la cara a mi familia o amigos y decirles que mi proyecto de vida ha fracasado.


Siento el hilo tan largo pero tenía que soltarlo. Por favor tema serio. El contacto cero va a ser imposible y al gym ya voy, pero necesito algún consejo de alguien que haya pasado por mi situación, o alguien que haya tenido unos padres así.


----------



## duf28 (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Desaparece...y... Que Dios quiera que te eche de menos...



Y si no te echa de menos y no te busca... Pues... Bienvenido a la historia de nuestras vidas. Haz las cosas lo mejor que puedas, y a pasar día a día.


----------



## intensito (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una *chica extranjera* *en un 3 país donde trabajabamos*. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.



¿Qué pais?

Mejor dicho, ¿qué paises? Porque veo que la nacionalidad de la chica es diferente al país en el que estabais.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (30 Abr 2022)

Primero asegúrate de que el churumbel sea tuyo. Estas no sueltan una liana si antes no tienen otra agarrada …


----------



## Guano For Life (30 Abr 2022)

Y otro más que si no es a palos, no escarmienta.

Consejo: compra calcio, y mejor aún, hazle un test de paternidad al crío


----------



## M4rk (30 Abr 2022)

duf28 dijo:


> Desaparece...y... Que Dios quiera que te eche de menos...
> 
> 
> 
> Y si no te echa de menos y no te busca... Pues... Bienvenido a la historia de nuestras vidas. Haz las cosas lo mejor que puedas, y a pasar día a día.



El mejor consejo, la verdad.

Yo me largaría, aunque me partiese el alma. Borrón y cuenta nueva. Que se busque aquel que le haga "sentir lo mismo" y forme familia con él. Yo no sería su cuck. 
Todo pasa con el tiempo y si mi objetivo es formar una familia UNIDA, pues lo hago con otra. Y hasta luego.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (30 Abr 2022)

Tema serio + Gym.

¿Eres el amigo autista? Que grande eres cabrón!


----------



## Новая правда (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Siento el hilo tan largo pero tenía que soltarlo. Por favor tema serio. El contacto cero va a ser imposible y al gym ya voy, pero necesito algún consejo de alguien que haya pasado por mi situación, o alguien que haya tenido unos padres así.



Tu única opción es echarle un órdago, como han dicho por ahí desaparece y que te busque. 

Ninguna tía con un crío de 3 años deja a su marido para cargar sola con el niño, si te ha dicho que ya no siente lo mismo es porque ya te ha encontrado un sustituto. Si te piras la pones contra las cuerdas ya que el recambio sólo la querrá echarle el grumo (a menos que el niño sea suyo, que en tal caso el resultado es indiferente), por lo que al igual recapacita y se da cuenta de que ha sido "una enajenación pasajera". Y si no recapacita, pues mal por ella.

Desaparece, no mires atrás y si no se arrastra es que no hay nada que hacer


----------



## Turbocalbo (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Estas pasando momentos duros, no eres el primero ,el unico ,ni el ultimo, 
aun así, por lo que te he leido, creo que eres una persona fuerte, y todo esto te hara mas fuerte aún,
llegará el dia que verás todo esto en perspectiva, y te sentiras muy orgulloso por no haberte rendido
Animo.


----------



## Covid Bryant (30 Abr 2022)

aconsejo una poda, el dolor es porque tocas en las puertas

btw no hubo pandemia alguna sino plandemia, si eres vaculerdo que lo serás, me alegro, jodete.


----------



## Espartano27 (30 Abr 2022)

La guerra ya la perdieron cuando les montaron un bando equivocado y ellas lo aceptaron gregariamente y sin pensar.

Cuando la mitad de los hombres sean maricas y la otra mitad islamistas, y ya nadie les haga ni puto caso cuando tengan algun problema. Llamarán a la poli como acostumbran, y vendrá un Mohamed barbudo que les dará con la porra.

Alguna abuela recordará el ecosistema en que se les permitió todo y ellas eligieron la estupidez.


----------



## galapagano (30 Abr 2022)

Piensa que a todas las llega el muro tarde o temprano, borron y cuenta nueva, chortis hay muchas y con el putiferio que hay hoy en dia, no te sera dificil encontrar otro matojo.

Ejemplo de muro y de lo que te estas librando, te ha hecho un favor.


----------



## Can Pistraus (30 Abr 2022)

0/10

faltan aliens motorizados


----------



## Chulazo (30 Abr 2022)

¿Una extranjera te ha hecho una liana? No puede ser, yo leí a los virgencitos atiquenses que casarse con una extranjera es la auténtica salud porque son seres de luz mu fieles y tradicionales


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Abr 2022)

Ya no puedes hacer nada. Ha catado el semen de otro.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Abr 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Ejemplo de muro y de lo que te estas librando, te ha hecho un favor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042978



Ostia puta.


----------



## aventurero artritico (30 Abr 2022)

Desde fuera y las gilipolleces de depender de una mujer. La vida es una cinta,se gasta y ya... Acaba de gastar la cinta lo mejor que puedas y yasta.y si te da la cosa decir que la gente que tu novia te ha dejado diles que era una puta y yasta


----------



## das kind (30 Abr 2022)

A los que les están diciendo que huya: ¿cómo hostias lo va a hacer, si tiene un niño pequeño?


Joder, lo que hay que leer.

@ppacogonzalezz , no sienta vergüenza por haber "fracasado"; estas cosas pasan, nadie está libre de que le sucedan.

Ánimo y suerte, que todo pasa.


----------



## McNulty (30 Abr 2022)

Te iba ayudar con un consejo premium, pero acabo de recordar que eres un activo otantonto y proukro.

Has sido derroído por lagarta extranjera, ahora toca remar duro para pagar la manutención de tu larva mientras ella te manda fotitos de tu hijo por fascículos, y se folla al makelele del cuarto mientras tu hijo les escucha desde su cuarto gemir. Tampoco te ralles, hay muchos pringados como tú en hezpaña que se creyeron la estafa del amor. Al menos no te ha viogenizado, de momento.


----------



## gilmour38 (30 Abr 2022)

Huele a que está con otro y no te lo quiere decir, aprietala, vale más una realidad dolorosa que vivir engañado de por vida. La vida sigue, a un amigo mío le pasó algo así, y quedó medio alcoholizado una temporada, pero salió, encontró otra mujer y tuvo un hijo.


----------



## Lubinillo (30 Abr 2022)

Si no quieres que el niño crezca con vosotros separados, seguir viviendo juntos.
Por otra parte, el error fue ir a su país, ha vuelto con algún novio que dejo allí.
Si el país no esta en Europa eso que te llevas porque aquí se vienen cosas chulisimas.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Abr 2022)

¿Qué ya no siente lo mismo? ¿Pero esto qué es? ¿Acaso se creía que formar una pareja y procrear es una broma, como comprar una camiseta y devolverla luego?
Espero que recapacite y que además no tenga a otro. Pues todos los implicados sufrirán la decisión de ella.
Permanece fuerte y no te derrumbes. Son pruebas que nos pone la vida para crecer y superarlas.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (30 Abr 2022)

das kind dijo:


> A los que les están diciendo que huya: ¿cómo hostias lo va a hacer, si tiene un niño pequeño?
> 
> 
> Joder, lo que hay que leer.




Pero eso es porque es el primero.

Cuando haya tenido hijos con una docena de mujeres, ya no será lo mismo.

Los hombres han de actualizarse y dejar de ser tan betazos.

Ellas abortan y hacen lianas como cualquier cosa. No puedes estar ahí malviviendo miserablemente solo por estar al lado de un niño al que en nada se la sudarás tanto como los amantes de su madre.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (30 Abr 2022)

Que mierda es esta de shurs? Pero que basura es esta????


----------



## Cognome (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> ya no siente lo mismo.



Pero que hijas de puta, y siempre después de tener el crío. Qué mierda es esa de no sentir lo mismo? los estimulitos de los cojones; es para apalizarlas hasta matarlas.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (30 Abr 2022)

Tu mujer se esta follando a un negro porque ati no se te pone ni medio dura.


----------



## _nadie_ (30 Abr 2022)

Haz lo contrario de lo dicta tu mente. Si todavía estás a tiempo, no llores ni supliques. Hazte el desinteresado, que te dice que esto ya no funciona....oh!, que pena con lo bien que parecía que iba todo....bueno, pues nada ha sido un placer compartir este tiempo contigo. 
Prepara ya la salida, que ella vea tu también quieres dejarlo, que te importa todo una mierda, como si estuvieses esperando que pasara eso, como si hubiese otra mujer en tu vida. 
Si hay algo que la mente de una mujer no soporta es eso, que vea no te importa, como quien está con ella por compasión pero esperando la primera oportunidad para largarte. Se quedará muy descolocada y centrará sus esfuerzos en averiguar a qué se debe tu actitud ante lo que ella supone que te rompería el alma. Entonces ella evitará que te marches, al menos mientras ella no tenga el poder de hacer de ti un desgraciado, tal que ahora. 
Pase lo que pase, no la busques, no intentes ganartela de nuevo, es más, si puedes dile que lo comprendes, que eres una persona ruin y que ella merece algo mejor, si eso que te deje ver el niño de vez en cuando y tal....que se busque otro, que rehaga su vida..etc.


----------



## CommiePig (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



cuida la alimentacion y gym

cuida los tres frentes: salud, dinero y amor


----------



## Esflinter (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Jojojojo, a joderse paco


----------



## Lord Vader (30 Abr 2022)

Ahora ya tiene el niño y con el el acceso a tu cartera. Ya no siente lo mismo por ti, claro. Igual antes tampoco sentía lo que tu creías.
Siento decirlo, pero El único que sentía algo eras tu. Cuanto antes lo asumas, antes podrás salir adelante.
Algún día habrá que tratar el tema de esta gran estafa en que han convertido el matrimonio.
Suerte y no tengas miedo. _échale cojones_ a la vida.


----------



## BeKinGo (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Necesito algún consejo o algo porque tengo un dolor en el pecho importante, solo tengo ganas de llorar y apenas he comido nada en los últimos días. Nunca me habían dejado y no tengo experiencia gestionando esto, y encima con un crío pequeño...



Mi padre me decia que una mujer se pasa la vida intentando dominar a su hombre, y cuando lo consigue, ya no le gusta.
Yo pensaba, joder, que burro es mi papa.. y ahora veo la razón que tenia.
Solo es que al hundirte tu, le has hundido la moral a ella, y reacciona como mujer, metiendote banderilla.
Si es como lo has contado, suenate los mocos, lavate la cara, piensa que ella te tiene como primera linea contra el mundo, para ella y vuestro hijo.
Te ha visto recular, y ella paniquea, te mete duro y a la encia para espabiles, ellas no suelen entender de arengas épicas.
Si no hay nada más de lo que has contado, depende de ti.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (30 Abr 2022)

Guano For Life dijo:


> Y otro más que si no es a palos, no escarmienta.
> 
> Consejo: compra calcio, y mejor aún, hazle un test de paternidad al crío



Escucha a este y pasa de los demás.


Sí crees que tu vida va a seguir como está, estas muy equivocado. Hay buen rollo ahora que la ruptura está fresca. 
En cuanto ella vea que sobras en su vida (y en la de SU hijo) recibirás la patada.

Si ahora te sientes mal, verás cuando seas sustituido...

Por fortuna hay muchos casos como el tuyo de dónde puedes extraer valiosos aprendizajes.
Por desgracia en esos casos el peor papel se los lleva quiénes están como tú.

Como algo positivo: veo muy bueno que te preocupes por tu hijo y por cómo esto se va a afectar. Si en todo momento le demuestras que le quieres, seguro que él lo sabrá.


----------



## grebleips (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Canal "The Rebellious Frank" en Youtube. Y aprende una verdad de la vida, todas las mujeres están por conveniencia, hasta que deciden no estarlo.

No busques explicaciones ni lógica en una mujer y sigue tu vida. A mi me acaba de dejar mi pareja después de 14 años de convivencia, pero yo no tengo hijos.


----------



## elena francis (30 Abr 2022)

Quién pierde a una buena mujer no sabe cuanto gana.


----------



## BudSpencer (30 Abr 2022)

Los pasos están claros:

1. Prueba de paternidad para asegurarse de que es tuyo.

2. Si el hijo no es tuyo hay que desaparecer totalmente sin dejar rastro.

3. Si el hijo es tuyo el abanico de opciones se abre mucho:

3.1. Si la mujer va a meter otro hombre en casa quiere decir que serás un cajero automático, no un padre. Puedes asumirlo o tomar medidas contundentes: volver a España con el niño y cortar todo el contacto con la madre o desentenderte totalmente de él.

3.2 Si ves detalles objetivos de que la mujer será una buena madre (poco probable si no respeta al padre) puedes quedarte en el país de ella y ver al niño de vez en cuando o llevarlo contigo a España y forzar a la madre a vivir en España.


----------



## Dr.Nick (30 Abr 2022)

Si estás en el país de ella y no rindes económicamente no es que seas un cero a la izquierda sino que eres un estorbo. Ella ha hecho números y le conviene más pillarse un macho local aunque sea en el mercado de ocasión.


----------



## _nadie_ (30 Abr 2022)

En el fondo te hace un gran favor, una gran parte de mujeres viven haciendo un desgraciado pagafantas al marido hasta el día de su muerte. Márchate y no mires atrás, si el hijo es tuyo, alégrate de que otro pagafantas premium lo mantenga, con buen rollo para poder visitarle de vez en cuando.
Una vez que pasa eso ya no hay marcha atrás, puedes hacerte trampas a ti mismo y buscar la forma de alargarlo pero serás siempre un desgraciado a su lado.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...


----------



## t_chip (30 Abr 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La guerra ya la perdieron cuando les montaron un bando equivocado y ellas lo aceptaron gregariamente y sin pensar.
> 
> Cuando la mitad de los hombres sean maricas y la otra mitad islamistas, y ya nadie les haga ni puto caso cuando tengan algun problema. Llamarán a la poli como acostumbran, y vendrá un Mohamed barbudo que les dará con la porra.
> 
> Alguna abuela recordará el ecosistema en que se les permitió todo y ellas eligieron la estupidez.



Texto para enmarcarlo.



Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## calzonazos (30 Abr 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Canal "The Rebellious Frank" en Youtube. Y aprende una verdad de la vida, todas las mujeres están por conveniencia, hasta que deciden no estarlo.
> 
> No busques explicaciones ni lógica en una mujer y sigue tu vida. A mi me acaba de dejar mi pareja después de 14 años de convivencia, pero yo no tengo hijos.



Y que excusa te ha dado??


----------



## Camaro SS (30 Abr 2022)

Por un momento he creido que estaba en forocoches.


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Abr 2022)

El hijoputa del guionista suelta su cagada y se va al gym!!!
Calopez hijoputa, vaya mierda de currelas contratas.


----------



## Poseidón (30 Abr 2022)

Pringao. Jodete y a remar.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Te toca ser duro. Vuelve a España, apúntate al gim y comienza una nueva vida. La criatura si la madre ha elegido dejarte solo se acabará distanciando de ti, aunque pases años viviendo cerca, etc. 
Lo mejor es que asumas que te tocará pagar la manutención e intentes mantener un trato cordial.
Y rehagas tu vida.


----------



## grebleips (30 Abr 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Y que excusa te ha dado??



Ay compañero... la excusa de siempre, que no sabe si quiere continuar con esta vida y que quiere probar otras cosas.

Ambos estamos ya en mitad de la cuarentena, no voy a decir que yo estoy encantado porque que te digan algo así de la noche a la mañana es una putada muy grande y una traición muy dolorosa. Cuando recibes el golpe te cambia todo tu mundo, pero has de saber que ella ya lo ha meditado durante meses y ya ha pasado el duelo.

Es una sensación extraña asumir que la persona de confianza desaparece de repente sin más, pero no, no es de repente. Pero llegado ese momento, no busques explicaciones, no busques arreglarlo y no busques en qué has fallado. Déjalo estar.


----------



## calzonazos (30 Abr 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Ay compañero... la excusa de siempre, que no sabe si quiere continuar con esta vida y que quiere probar otras cosas.
> 
> Ambos estamos ya en mitad de la cuarentena, no voy a decir que yo estoy encantado porque que te digan algo así de la noche a la mañana es una putada muy grande y una traición muy dolorosa. Cuando recibes el golpe te cambia todo tu mundo, pero has de saber que ella ya lo ha meditado durante meses y ya ha pasado el duelo.
> 
> Es una sensación extraña asumir que la persona de confianza desaparece de repente sin más, pero no, no es de repente. Pero llegado ese momento, no busques explicaciones, no busques arreglarlo y no busques en qué has fallado. Déjalo estar.



Ya no cuentas los chistes como antes sera eso, de todas formas sabiendo lo hijasdeputa que son tu duelo deberia durar 2 dias y al tercero tirar de una sugaputa de 22 años y que te vea por la calle antes de ponerla a 20 uñas, puede sonar a despecho pero asi es el juego


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (30 Abr 2022)

Que patético todo


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (30 Abr 2022)

Llévate a todos los hijos de puta que puedas por delante, y así le arreglas el mundo, y le dejas una paga de huérfano.


----------



## Nua (30 Abr 2022)

M i consejo es que la separación sea lo más razonable posible porque cuando hay un hijo por medio ,él no debe pagar las consecuencias porque le marcarían mucho para el futuro .
Pórtate como un gran padre y ella sabrá apreciarlo . Nunca se sabe si es un punto final o un momento de depresión .
Conozco a alguna amiga que pasado cierto tiempo de una ruptura llegó a reconocer que se había equivocado porque su ex era un gran hombre y los que le sustituyeron no le daban la talla , el problema es que él sí encontró una mujer a su medida . Mejor que te eche en falta a que te eche de más


----------



## Itanimulli (30 Abr 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> y sin embargo ya no siente lo mismo



Un poco de seriedad, por favor. Prueba de parternidad discreta y huye sin mirar atrás. Lo tienes chupao


----------



## Sky King (30 Abr 2022)

Todo mi apoyo, hermano. Es algo durísimo sobre todo por el niño. A veces parece que cuanto más se esfuerza uno porque las cosas funcione menos agradecidas son las mujeres.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (30 Abr 2022)

Solo queda letrinoamerica, ver para creer…

Pd: el truco estará en que tienen 3 amantes cada uno y aquí paz y después gloria.


----------



## Duda Metódica (30 Abr 2022)

Nua dijo:


> M i consejo es que la separación sea lo más razonable posible porque cuando hay un hijo por medio ,él no debe pagar las consecuencias porque le marcarían mucho para el futuro .
> Pórtate como un gran padre y ella sabrá apreciarlo . Nunca se sabe si es un punto final o un momento de depresión .
> Conozco a alguna amiga que pasado cierto tiempo de una ruptura llegó a reconocer que se había equivocado porque su ex era un gran hombre y los que le sustituyeron no le daban la talla , el problema es que él sí encontró una mujer a su medida . Mejor que te eche en falta a que te eche de más



Totalmente de acuerdo, no pierdas el contacto con tu hijo y atiéndelo económicamente en la medida de tus posibilidades, y si no se puede revertir la situación buscate otra, en el país en que quieras vivir, pero algo estable.


----------



## alas97 (30 Abr 2022)

Tranquilo, he conocido parejas que cada uno vive con sus padres desde que se casaron y el crío lo sacan a pasear el fin de semana cuando salen juntos como matrimonio  

hacendado me ayo. modernidad les dice o próxima evolución.

casapapi o muerte.


----------



## elchicho47 (30 Abr 2022)

Se lo que quieres decir, yo pase por lo mismo hace 10 años.


----------



## River in the street (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Falcatón (30 Abr 2022)

Ah, bueno, si vas al gym la pena serán menor... ¡No te jode! Antes se decía que se iba a misa a rezar a Dios y pedirle ayuda. Hoy que vas al puto gimnasio.


----------



## Paisaje (30 Abr 2022)

No te muestres débil ante ella, pues eso les nutre y se crecen; no le lloriquees ni le medigues nada de nada. Intenta que diga la verdad y ojalá que dentro de lo dificilísimo llegues a poder negociar algo. Lo que ha dicho uno por ahí de que ha vuelto con un novio antiguo es lo más seguro, me temo.

edito:


----------



## amputado (30 Abr 2022)

si tienes un barco ya sabes que hacer


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Abr 2022)

El "amor" siempre se acaba, pero si ha habido algo más esas dos personas siguen juntas como se ha hecho siempre. Así se crean familias. Pero las mujeres de hoy en día, cuando se acaba, te pegan la patada y se buscan a otro, porque para ellas es un winwin siempre.


----------



## mr nobody (30 Abr 2022)

un poco de musica para ambientar el hilo


----------



## 21creciente (30 Abr 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Piensa que a todas las llega el muro tarde o temprano, borron y cuenta nueva, chortis hay muchas y con el putiferio que hay hoy en dia, no te sera dificil encontrar otro matojo.
> 
> Ejemplo de muro y de lo que te estas librando, te ha hecho un favor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042978



cielo santo


----------



## frankie83 (30 Abr 2022)

NO ME CREO esta tabla, españa o italia, no pueden tener tasas tan dispares


----------



## rsaca (30 Abr 2022)

Somos muchos los que hemos pasado por una situación similar. Toca asumirlo y pensar que el tiempo lo cura todo. Conocer otras mujeres también ayuda. Pero lo del hijo va a ser jodido. En todo caso estará ahí independientemente de lo que haga su ex


----------



## noseyo (30 Abr 2022)

Ya estás tardando en pedir pruebas de que seas tú el padre por qué vas a terminar pagadole las copas al que se la está follando


----------



## Abrojo (30 Abr 2022)

Ya lo han dicho todo, una tía no se arriesga a joder un matrimonio para quedarse madre divorciada si no es que o es un maltratador, o tiene a alguien o el hijo no es de su esposo

Tu verás lo mucho que te importa residir donde estás ahora o el crío, igual con dos años ni se acuerda si no te ve. Al menos ya has cumplido con el imperativo biológico de legar tus genes.


----------



## risto mejido (30 Abr 2022)

no lo hagas, no huyas con el niño


----------



## AssGaper (30 Abr 2022)

Si en los momentos mas duros que has estado luchando con ella por tu familia y no le ha sabido a nada....patada y al arcén.


----------



## teperico (30 Abr 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> cuida la alimentacion y gym
> 
> cuida los tres frentes: salud, dinero y amor



falta el espiritu


----------



## El gostoso (30 Abr 2022)

Cuernos, haz prueba de paternidad


----------



## Lain Coubert (30 Abr 2022)

Hoy en día es imposible alcanzar la felicidad al lado de una mujer. La inmensa mayoría de planes de vida con los que los hombres soñamos: criar a un hijo en una familia sana, respeto por parte de una mujer, fidelidad, etc. son solo sueños. Todo está ideado para que ellas se putifiquen, desde la TV y redes diciéndoles que son princesas hasta los 80 años, hasta la psicóloga de turno que aconseja a tu pareja que te denuncie por tirarte un pedo delante de ella.

Y eso, que no estás solo, muchos hemos pasado por lo que tú estás pasando ahora y hemos sobrevivido. Eso sí, estas mierdas ennegrecen el alma. Aun así, la vida sigue, y espero ver cómo las mujeras "disfrutan" de la mierda de mundo que han cocreado con las élites.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (30 Abr 2022)

Alguien tiene que decirlo.... faltan aliens...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Abr 2022)

eso te pasa por mangina, mandala a la mierda, olvidate del niño y vete del pais.


----------



## Roquete (30 Abr 2022)

Si una mujer te dice esto, no hay marcha atrás.

Y no te preocupes por el crío, puede crecer increíblemente bien viviendo con los dos. Lo importante sería que viváis cerca (suficientemente cerca como para llevar al niño sin problemas de una casa a otra y para que cuando tenga 7-8 él pueda ir, también sin problemas, de aquí para allá).


----------



## Setapéfranses (30 Abr 2022)

CliffUnger2 dijo:


> Tema serio + Gym.
> 
> ¿Eres el amigo autista? Que grande eres cabrón!



+Calcio


----------



## Ces25 (30 Abr 2022)

Es religiosa? Si lo es aún tienes una oportunidad, dile que lo que Dios ha unido no lo puede separar el hombre. 

Pase lo que pase LUCHA POR TU HIJO, NO LO ABANDONES.

CUIDADO Y MUCHA SUERTE.ANIMO


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (30 Abr 2022)

Con esas edades no es que que ya no te quiera(nunca te quiso, solo te falsean), sino que buscan desesperadas tener un hijo, y cuando lo tienen te dan la patada, así es la vida, y así son las mujeres, primero comprueba que es tuyo, si es tuyo y la quieres ayudar adelante, y sino desaparece para siempre.

Y espero que no estes en Francia, ya que allí están prohibidas las pruebas de paternidad, si tu hijo es un negro aunque los dos seais blancos te toca mantenerlo según la ley.


----------



## Palpatine (30 Abr 2022)

Vuelvete a FOROCOCHES


----------



## Notrabajo34 (30 Abr 2022)

Tienes que tener la mente mas abierta.

Dile que traiga a casa al otro, posiblemente se llame Mugambo o algo similar, como dices que estais en otro pais....

Intenta que Mugambo se sienta comodo en casa, aprende recetas de España para que comais los tres juntos el domingo, has perdido a una mujer, pero puedes encontrar un amigo, Mugambo y tu podeis jugar a la consola juntos, si encontrais un juego en el que los dos os divirtais y haya pique volveras a no estar solo.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (30 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te iba ayudar con un consejo premium, pero acabo de recordar que eres un activo otantonto y proukro.
> 
> Has sido derroído por lagarta extranjera, ahora toca remar duro para pagar la manutención de tu larva mientras ella te manda fotitos de tu hijo por fascículos, y se folla al makelele del cuarto mientras tu hijo les escucha desde su cuarto gemir. Tampoco te ralles, hay muchos pringados como tú en hezpaña que se creyeron la estafa del amor. Al menos no te ha viogenizado, de momento.



Brootal.


----------



## Culozilla (30 Abr 2022)

Menuda gilipollez eso de "pirarse". Está claro que el OP es un tío con corazón que adora a su hijo y por un hijo lo haces TODO.
¿Qué os parecería creer sabiendo que vuestro padre se piró y no volvisteis a verle?


----------



## zirick (30 Abr 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Vuelvete a FOROCOCHES



Correcto!!
Allí los progres te lo dirán mejor.


----------



## Enrique cido (1 May 2022)

En octubre pedí el divorcio... Con 3 hijos pequeños.

Al final seguimos lo hemos arreglado pero perdi 10kg en unas semanas, en una o 2 semanas... No entraba nada, y no me podía creer que pasaban los días y seguía sin poder comer nada, solo leche con café y agua.

Lo había oído que podía pasar eso, pero nunca me imaginé esa situación de no ser capaz de tragar.

Se me ha quedado tipito, hasta se ven los abdominales.

Es una mierda pasar por eso, te sientes en el mismísimo infierno en vida. Pero bueno hay que ser fuerte y reponerte, el tiempo es el mejor aliado, no hay nada que puedas hacer para no sufrir, solo dejar que pase el tiempo, mientras tanto el ejercicio si es verdad que ayuda, si estás cansado físicamente, la mente no tiene ganas de pensar tanto y te rayas menos. Esto es así.

Por eso lo del gym es siempre una buena opción, en mi caso lo hago en casa.


----------



## Jevitronka (1 May 2022)

Haberte comprado un perro


----------



## Neoliberal Masón (1 May 2022)

"ya no siento lo de antes" = se está follando al monitor del gimnasio


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Huye a otro pais y empieza de 0.


----------



## Culozilla (1 May 2022)

Se nota que no eres padre. Lo que te da el mismo valor que un cura hablando del matrimonio y una bollera de mierda hablando de lo tóxicas que son las relaciones de pareja hombre-mujer.


----------



## 121 (1 May 2022)

"me mudé a su país por ella"
"ya no siente lo mismo"
"El trato seguirá siendo bueno"

Lo siento compañero en unos años lo verás de manera más objetiva


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (1 May 2022)

galapagano dijo:


> Piensa que a todas las llega el muro tarde o temprano, borron y cuenta nueva, chortis hay muchas y con el putiferio que hay hoy en dia, no te sera dificil encontrar otro matojo.
> 
> Ejemplo de muro y de lo que te estas librando, te ha hecho un favor.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1042978



ésta quién es? me suena su cara

taluec


----------



## Aventino (1 May 2022)

gilmour38 dijo:


> La vida sigue, a un amigo mío le pasó algo así, y quedó medio alcoholizado una temporada, pero salió, encontró otra mujer y tuvo un hijo.



El hombre es el único animal que tropieza dos (n) veces con la misma piedra.


----------



## thanos2 (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Por el tema del crío es de lo que menos te tienes que preocupar.

Los niños lo tienen asumidisimo y se hacen a convivir con lo que les toca.

Si los padres se llevan bien, a los críos les va bien, sacan buenas notas, a veces son de lo mejor de sus promociones, viven felices, tienen cosas en común con una gran parte de sus amigos y compañeros ( padres divorciados).
Si la madre le hace la vida imposible al padre y se comporta como una Charo neurótica que utiliza al crío para sentirse poderosa y realizada, el crío acaba en la puta ruina mental.


----------



## stuka (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...





Tú, forocochero, deberías desaparecer de aquí.

Es algo así como la permisividad hacia los moronegros que vienen a follarse a las blanquitas.

Sois una invasión no buscada e impuesta.


----------



## Reivakuum (1 May 2022)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> ésta quién es? me suena su cara
> 
> taluec



Es madonna


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Uno de los mayores miedos de mi vida eso tener una familia y que pase eso, somos buena gente queremos nuestra familia, creemos en el proyecto y nos chocamos con un muro.


A mí me dejaron hace 5 meses y sigo jodido, no tengo hijos ni nada(pero vamos quería tener uno, me la hubiera pegado como tú), pero vamos está en esa fase de que se ha follado a otro y está tanteandote, yo hice el tonto y pase por todos sus aros, consejo "marchate de la ciudad, pequeño gorrión, que aqui tu cielo no es azul".


Se que quieres estar ahí con ella y ser mejor, pero debes irte amigo, si ella te quiere irá a por tí (ella empezó a desestabilizar todo, ella debe arreglarlo).


Y crack fuerza, poco a poco irás saliendo del pozo métete en el gym hobbies y si te deja sobretodo, tirate un tiempo solo, ni vayas a follar cualquier guarra, poco a poco tío tienes que ordenar todo en tu cabeza, se que quieres arreglarlo y ser una familia etc!




Pero estate dispuesto a perder todo eso, y tío cualquier cosa aquí nos tienes, no bajes la cabeza, fuerza y honor, yo también fracasé en mi proyecto de vida, pero mira esa tía su madre muriéndose tu ahí apoyando con el carrito y ella yéndose con otro ten dignidad y mándala a tomar por culo no se admiten dudas en el amor.



No eres un fracasado, eres un gran tipo seguramente un gran padre mucho mejor que la madre, porque claro que afecta a los críos, mi consejo final te piras y le dejas está canción, si no recapacita con esto no vale la pena.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

Espartano27 dijo:


> La guerra ya la perdieron cuando les montaron un bando equivocado y ellas lo aceptaron gregariamente y sin pensar.
> 
> Cuando la mitad de los hombres sean maricas y la otra mitad islamistas, y ya nadie les haga ni puto caso cuando tengan algun problema. Llamarán a la poli como acostumbran, y vendrá un Mohamed barbudo que les dará con la porra.
> 
> Alguna abuela recordará el ecosistema en que se les permitió todo y ellas eligieron la estupidez.



Después de dos ostiones gordos con tías me están empezando a gustar los tíos, y estoy súper rallado por eso, claramente estoy tocado de la cabeza, pero la vida me lleva a ser homo, me niego, tengo que recuperar la confianza en mí.


----------



## Drobed Yug (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Por partes:

- Lo de tener el crío una cagada, deberías considerar seriamente no pagar un chavo si no compartes custodia 50/50. A partir de ahora ella le meterá en la cabeza lo que quiera, y si quiere te odiará en el futuro, incluso aunque pagues.

- Estás tardando en iniciar nueva vida. Pero de verdad ¿Qué no es posible el contacto cero? Si que lo es, lárgate a Brasil y consigue papeles allí, bien porque acabes con una gostosa o bien porque los compres. Una vez tengas A Nacionalidade Verdeamarelha no te pueden extraditar aunque dejes de pagar la pensión o hayas atracado un banco antes de emigrar.

- ¿Tu familia y tus amigos y el miedo a reconocerles...que te has librado de ella(de ellos)? Es lo mejor que te podía pasar, gilipollas. Por una parte los viejos doblarán la alpargata pronto por haberse vacuñao y esos amigos de los que hablas no te van a solucionar la papeleta, aquí cada uno se ventila lo suyo y es mejor que no metam sus hocicos en tu nueva vida. Échate nuevos amigos y nueva familia en Brasil.

Boa sorte


----------



## Strokeholm (1 May 2022)

Hilo de FC

https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9070767


----------



## meanboy (1 May 2022)

Ella a llevado acabo el programa oculto que llevan incorporado todas la mujeres; tener un hijo y que los 2 primeros años mas criticos haya un hombre que les facilite la supervivencia, a partir de aqui el programa termina, ella habra recuperado fuerzas y la presencia del hombre ya no le es necesaria, de ti solo querra recibir ayuda economica, no se la des, esto la desconcertara porque te eligió a ti precisamente por buenazo. 

no hipoteques tu vida, ser padre a ratitos es una mierda, busca una mujer que realmente quiera compartir la vida contigo.


----------



## homega (1 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te iba ayudar con un consejo premium, pero acabo de recordar que eres un activo otantonto y proukro.
> 
> Has sido derroído por lagarta extranjera, ahora toca remar duro para pagar la manutención de tu larva mientras ella te manda fotitos de tu hijo por fascículos, y se folla al makelele del cuarto mientras tu hijo les escucha desde su cuarto gemir. Tampoco te ralles, hay muchos pringados como tú en hezpaña que se creyeron la estafa del amor. Al menos no te ha viogenizado, de momento.



Qué puto MONTÓN DE MIERDA ERES hijo de mala puta rojo venenoso


----------



## Drobed Yug (1 May 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez eso de "pirarse". Está claro que el OP es un tío con corazón que adora a su hijo y por un hijo lo haces TODO.
> ¿Qué os parecería creer sabiendo que vuestro padre se piró y no volvisteis a verle?



El gilipollas de mi padre se quedó aguantando al gremlim maléfico de mi vieja toda la vida y eso le ha costao la salud, dejando de lado el hecho de que si se hubiera divorciado, el poco o mucho tiempo que hubiera estado yo con él de niño lo habríamos pasado librándonos de ella.

Aunque se hubiera largado sin decir adiós, se lo habría perdonado, porque era un buen hombre que vivió con los cojones reventaos y lo mejor en esas circunstancias es abandonar el barco sin mirar atrás.

Boa noite.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

homega dijo:


> Qué puto MONTÓN DE MIERDA ERES hijo de mala puta rojo venenoso



A mi cuando caí también vinieron basuras como este a decir mierdas, de verdad el 80% de la gente de aquí es buena, pero ese 20% de malnacidos que se pelean por política como buenos borregos, que asco de peña.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> El gilipollas de mi padre se quedó aguantando al gremlim maléfico de mi vieja toda la vida y eso le ha costao la salud, dejando de lado el hecho de que si se hubiera divorciado, el poco o mucho tiempo que hubiera estado yo con él de niño lo habríamos pasado librándonos de ella.
> 
> Aunque se hubiera largado sin decir adiós, se lo habría perdonado, porque era un buen hombre que vivió con los cojones reventaos y lo mejor en esas circunstancias es abandonar el barco sin mirar atrás.
> 
> Boa noite.



Crack, que te hacía tu madre? La mía flipas también unos prontos asquerosos y mira que quiero a mi madre.


----------



## Drobed Yug (1 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Crack, que te hacía tu madre? La mía flipas también unos prontos asquerosos y mira que quiero a mi madre.



Inaguantable al extremo, es una quemasangres insoportable (o lo ha sido, no estoy seguro de que siga viva ni me importa) acostumbrada a ver desde las alturas al resto de los (para ella) inferiores mortales.

Boa noite.


----------



## homega (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Hola te doy mi opinión.

Mira, ya sé que estás hundido y enamorado de ella y lo único que te importa es recuperarla, pero eso es casi imposible y en este momento es algo que no quieres oír. Solo quieres oír cómo recuperarla, pero eso no va a ocurrir salvo milagro que sería porque el otro pase de ella y se vea necesitada de ti.

Es así de triste pero yo he salido con muchas y son todas iguales. El mayor problema que tenemos es que ellas pueden fingir el amor como actrices increíbles. Si un tío les interesa por X razones que NUNCA TE VAN A DECIR, se comportan como enamoradas. Cuando dejas de interesarles por razones X QUE NUNCA TE VAN A DECIR, te dejan y no quieren volver a oír nada de ti, les das lo mismo y si te mueres bostezan.

No puedes hacer NADA. Ni tú, ni Brad Pitt.

No tienes opciones, al menos en tu mano, de que vuelva contigo. Si eso ocurriera sería porque te necesitara otra vez, no porque te echara de menos. Así que mi consejo es que luches por no hacer el pringado y no vuelvas a hablar con ella de nada, el hijo te lo ha robado y aunque lo quieras mucho, como es lógico, te va a hacer la vida un infierno. Si pudieras olvidarte de ambos y salir pitando, mejor, pero serás buenazo y no podrás. Así que llévalo con humildad porque te vas a sentir una mierda. Tu hijo llamará papá a otro gilipollas y cosaas así. El infierno.

Sobre que has fracasado... pues si te quieres torturar, adelante, pero es que son así todas, solo aguantan las feas que saquean a calvos y pringados nuncafollistas. Las guapas se divorcian todas y cambian de rabo cada cierto tiempo. Se aburren mucho con un solo hombre, su vida es mucho más divertida con sus amigas, esa es la realidad. No puedes hacer NADA. A ellas les atraen tíos más ricos y situados, tíos guapos, tíos jóvenes, tíos que se dedican a cosas molonas, relacionados, importantes, etc. Si conocen a uno que te supera mucho... estás muerto. Y nunca lo sabrás, jamás sueltan prenda, antes muertas, mienten SIEMPRE a los tíos y a todo el mundo. Son capaces de guardar miles de secretos de canalladas que cometen a diario y aprovecharse de todo el mundo con engaños y mentiras sin inmutarse.

Date tiempo y el dolor del pecho se te irá pasando. Intenta que no sepa nada de ti nunca más. Cuando recaigas y la contactes y te vuelva a apuñalar pasando de ti perdónate por ser un pringado. Solo el tiempo hará que vayas aceptando la derrota, no puedes hacer nada salvo esperar un milagro. Que ella quiera volver. Que solo ocurrirá en tus sueños y pajas.

Lo siento mucho, pero eso lo hemos pasado un 100% de los heteros de esta época.


----------



## kawaiidesu (1 May 2022)

Test para ver si el niño es tuyo. Huele que te quiere de canguro.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (1 May 2022)

Los chavales se adaptan a todo.
Estate tranquilo x el.
Ahora piensa en ti,prepara el terreno intenta dejarlo limpio y luego disfruta del chaval.
Pero antes líbrate de la infección para que no se te haga pus.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> Inaguantable al extremo, es una quemasangres insoportable (o lo ha sido, no estoy seguro de que siga viva ni me importa) acostumbrada a ver desde las alturas al resto de los (para ella) inferiores mortales.
> 
> Boa noite.



Joder la mía se enfada y puede tirarse 3 horas dando vueltas a lo mismo, mi padre lo mismo que se va que no se va, pero vamos cuando está de buenas, genial en fin, si es así de exagerada entonces mejor.


----------



## _nadie_ (1 May 2022)

Muchos consejos de gatitos ronrroneros. Comencemos ya a comprender que somos machos, biológicamente hablando. El hombre blanco occidental esta completamente adoctrinado hasta el punto que está usurpando el papel de madre en muchos casos. El macho folla y engendra,.... si todo va bien, perfecto, que no funciona, saltas a otra hembra. Que es lo que hacen los negros?, Vienen engendran y la deja para que un mierda pagafantas blanquito occidente mantenga su larva. No os preocupéis por los hijos, una madre nunca maltrata u abandona a su larva, hay excepciones claro, pero no son lo habitual.
Reconoce el rol que la naturaleza te ha otorgado, lárgate y búscate otra hembra a quien follar a pelito.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 May 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> Te iba ayudar con un consejo premium, pero acabo de recordar que eres un activo otantonto y proukro.
> 
> Has sido derroído por lagarta extranjera, ahora toca remar duro para pagar la manutención de tu larva mientras ella te manda fotitos de tu hijo por fascículos, y se folla al makelele del cuarto mientras tu hijo les escucha desde su cuarto gemir. Tampoco te ralles, hay muchos pringados como tú en hezpaña que se creyeron la estafa del amor. Al menos no te ha viogenizado, de momento.



Creo que se llama Mugamba me ha venido ese nombre a la cabeza solo,


----------



## Gotthard (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta la letania de lamentos con la que nos vienes no es extraño que se haya desenamorado completamente de ti. Se ve que la situación te ha superado y eso las tias no lo perdonan, es instintivo, necesita encontrar otro macho que la proteja, ya que parece que tu has hecho dejación de funciones. Y siento ser duro, pero esto es así, sobre todo si la tia es eslava o del este de Europa con el tiempo te has ido cayendo del pedestal y eso corta de cuajo el circuito de la feniletilamina y pasan al de la adrenalina... se estresa porque necesita un macho fuerte para cuidar al cachorro, se obsesiona con que ha elegido mal y es presa facil de quien te odia (suegra, cuñada, exnovio).

Dicho esto mira como te has comportado tu desde que surgieron los problemas. Para empezar me extraña que no te trajeras al nene y a ella a España por las multiples ventajas que hay aqui (guarderia gratis, sanidad gratis, buenos precios, buen clima para que el niño crezca)... tambien mira la relación con tu suegra, esas hijas de puta son autenticas serpientes que pueden ponerte buena cara y luego estar haciendote la cama manipulando a tu parienta.

Una vez tengas las causas de la decisión de tu mujer, que me parece extraña, con un crio tan pequeño aunque te odie a muerte aguantaria el chaparron... es un poco raro. Espero que no te este montando el circo porque tiene a otro (ella juega en casa, por lo que cuentas, por lo que las tentaciones son mucho mas frecuentes por la ausencia de barrera cultural, es como si tu estuvieras en España)

Y tu proyecto de vida no ha fracasado. Joder, anda que no te quedan cosas que hacer. Como si fueras el unico que se separa. Da gracias a que no te ha viogenizado y parece que quiere separarse por las buenas.

Animate y quierete un poco joder, llorando por las esquinas lo unico que vas a conseguir es que te pierda el poco respeto que te tenga todavía.

Yo que tu me pillaba un avion y me venia a España de vacaciones antes de que empiece el madmax y te quedes pillao en el extranjero. Ella entiendo que ha roto la baraja, asi que no hay problema en que te folles unas cuantas por Madrid y infles un poco el ego, que se te nota desinflao.


----------



## NPCpremiun (1 May 2022)

Creo que he dado con la solución:


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9070767


----------



## Hamazo (1 May 2022)

Ya lo dijo Liam Neeson un hombre jamás debe juntarse con una mujer en serio con menos de treinta y cinco años. Y viendo el percal, lo mejor es pillar tía cerca de cuando tengas cuarenta que ya te da igual si te peleas poco después y te vas de pago.

A una edad más joven es un destrozo. Pero especialmente el crío. Mucho ánimo por el pequeño, lo demás importa una mierda. Y mujeres hay a patadas . 

Ánimo.


----------



## Gotthard (1 May 2022)

grebleips dijo:


> Ay compañero... la excusa de siempre, que no sabe si quiere continuar con esta vida y que quiere probar otras cosas.
> 
> Ambos estamos ya en mitad de la cuarentena, no voy a decir que yo estoy encantado porque que te digan algo así de la noche a la mañana es una putada muy grande y una traición muy dolorosa. Cuando recibes el golpe te cambia todo tu mundo, pero has de saber que ella ya lo ha meditado durante meses y ya ha pasado el duelo.
> 
> Es una sensación extraña asumir que la persona de confianza desaparece de repente sin más, pero no, no es de repente. Pero llegado ese momento, no busques explicaciones, no busques arreglarlo y no busques en qué has fallado. Déjalo estar.



Lo siento por la puñalada, es de las que duelen.... con 14 años remando. 

No teneis temas de pelas en comun??? Porque te veo supertranqui con el asunto.

En cualquier caso se va a dar una hostia monumental si le han sorbido la cabeza con gilipolleces lorealistas como la mayoria que se separan. En cuanto se de cuenta de que los 45 no son los nuevos 25 empezara con los antidepresivos.


----------



## Gotthard (1 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Después de dos ostiones gordos con tías me están empezando a gustar los tíos, y estoy súper rallado por eso, claramente estoy tocado de la cabeza, pero la vida me lleva a ser homo, me niego, tengo que recuperar la confianza en mí.



Los griegos solo tenian trato con las mujeres para preñarlas y poco mas.

Y los griegos son la base de toda la puta civilizacion occidental. 

Eran SABIOS.

Así que no te agobies por eso.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

Para cruzar a los conejos siempre hay que llevar a la hembra la jaula del macho porque si es al revés es muchísimo más complicado.

Lamentablemente la ruptura de las parejas es ya parte de la normalidad porque así lo han diseñado los despachos ingeniería social donde deciden el modelo de sociedad.

Aquí no hay técnicas posibles , es como decirle a un musulmán que deje de ser musulmán.

Desde un punto de vista emocional todo pasa. lo que en el presente puede parecer devastador es una trampa de la bioquímica, pero se llega al estado basal enseguida.

Demasiado pasado es depresión y demasiado futuro es ansiedad .
lo único constante en la vida es el cambio.

Hay que saber aceptar el cambio e incluso buscar su parte positiva que siempre lo tiene.

Nuestros antepasados no estaban tan obsesionados por los hijos ni tan pendientes. los hombres eran los proveedores de la comida y defendían su hogar pero no estaban todo el día mirando para su hijo único . Eso era cosa de la madre.

Lo que pasa es que ahora en esta generación de occidentales nadie tiene hijos y siempre se valora lo escaso .

Solo tienes que visionar a ese niño de adolescente jodiendote la vida , has tenido la fortuna de poder huir .


----------



## Perro marroquí (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Chaval va a ser duro lo que te voy a decir porque yo también vivía en el mundo de Alicia y el país de las maravillas . Cuando una mujer hace eso es que ya otro te la está follando. En las relaciones de pareja lo mejor es tener siempre presente que como entres en desgracia fisica/económica te quedas solo, no le des más vueltas . Hoy en día las mujeres no quieren complicaciones ni hombres lloricas , les dan banda rapido como buenas psicópatas


----------



## Desdemocratícese (1 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Después de dos ostiones gordos con tías me están empezando a gustar los tíos, y estoy súper rallado por eso, claramente estoy tocado de la cabeza, pero la vida me lleva a ser homo, me niego, tengo que recuperar la confianza en mí.



Me siento identificado contigo. Me gusta el cuerpo de las mujeres pero me da asco su personalidad. Cada día las aguanto menos. Son malas, dañinas y necias. También se me ha pasado por la cabeza que igual algún día me hago maricón sin quererlo. Es como mirar al abismo de la existencia. En estas, de vez en cuando se te pasa por la cabeza que igual mamar una polla de hombre a hombre no es nada espantoso.

DERROYED.


----------



## noseburbuja (1 May 2022)

ostia menudas tasas de divorcio , fijaros la diferencia entre EU y Sudamerica jajaja


----------



## daesrd (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Es el signo de los tiempos amigo mío, en ésta época es muy difícil mantener unido el grupo familiar, por desgracia, eso es cosa de tiempos pasados.

Mi consejo es que procures evitar la separación definitiva, daros unos meses a ver si puede ser que ese periodo separados os ayude a valoraros mutuamente y os reconciliáis. Si queda amor, estoy seguro que no rompéis, a no ser que ella se ponga en manos de supuestas psicólogas femi-brujas, (la mayoría) y la empuje a la separación definitiva, cuidado con las influencias que pueda tener aunque , en realidad, poco puedes hacer tu, excepto decírselo, claro.

Si al final ocurre lo peor, no te desesperes, intenta mantener una buena amistad, aunque al principio sea difícil, con el tiempo se irá suavizando la situación, y piensa que es una prueba que te pone la vida. En el juego de la vida debemos aprender de los problemas, eso eleva nuestra conciencia. Piensa que podía haber sido peor. ¡Mucho ánimo!

PD. Si éres cristiano, reza para que se arregle la situación, te inspirará humildad, esperanza y si de verdad de verdad no quieres separarte, casi seguro se arregla. 





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mi tema: Miedo, Ira..(Tiempos Heroicos, 2022). Nio Sebez
Miedo, Ira, by Nio Sebez


----------



## OxHxKx (1 May 2022)

Las mujeres haciendo cosas de mujeres...

Enviado desde mi PH-1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Triyuga (1 May 2022)

Hola shur


----------



## PalPueblo (1 May 2022)

A mi lo único que me ayudo fue el MGTOW. Cuidarme. No dejarme llevar a su terreno. Buscar a la que te quiera y no la que te rechace.


----------



## _nadie_ (1 May 2022)

Borro


----------



## sivigliano (1 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El "amor" siempre se acaba, pero si ha habido algo más esas dos personas siguen juntas como se ha hecho siempre. Así se crean familias. Pero las mujeres de hoy en día, cuando se acaba, te pegan la patada y se buscan a otro, porque para ellas es un winwin siempre.



Bueno, mi mujer tiene dos amigas divorciadas y las que han sido dejadas porque los maridos se han buscado otra han sido ellas. Y las dos currando a tiempo parcial para junto a la pensión alimenticia de las hijas ir malviviendo como pueden. Una de ellas con carrera universitaria técnica incluso. Las dos pensaban que su alfa iba a estar con ellas hasta la vejez. 
Muchas buscando el alfa no de dan cuenta que el alfa puede cambiarlas con suma facilidad. A muchos hombres también les pasa lo mismo con las mujeres alfa que también las hay.


----------



## BeKinGo (1 May 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Pero que puta mierda es eso de MGTOW.



Debido a lo jodido que se lo han puesto a la juventud el tema de relaciones, en vez de darles ánimo y conocimiento para superarlo, se les organiza un "las uvas están verdes" ideológico. Dos verdades con seis mentiras...


----------



## Morototeo (1 May 2022)

No hay que darle muchas vueltas a la cabeza, si ella te dice eso, es que NO te quiere y no te necesita. Como dicen aqui, o tiene a otro, o quiere tener a otro. No le des muchas vueltas a la cabeza, eso es lo peor. Prueba de paternidad, si el chaval se parece a ti, si tiene tus rasgos, no hace falta, ya lo sabes.. si no los tiene hazla cuanto antes. Si es tu hijo, yo acordaría cuanto antes los días que puedes estar con tu hijo, quizá como dicen aquí, lo mejor sea, venirte a España y que 3 meses al año, y te lo traes a España esos meses (verano por ejemplo), ella que venga si quiere. Tu no mereces estar con una mujer asi.


----------



## kicorv (1 May 2022)

TDS PTS + No se podía de sabe + Poco me parece + emosio engañao + haber estudiao + sa Matao Paco


----------



## BeKinGo (1 May 2022)

Tu que haces hablando de paternidad? 
Cuando haya que chupar algún ojete sucio, te consultamos, mientras un poquito de por favor.

_Beso_ _negro_ _sucio_. Os mola hacerlo o que os lo hagan?


----------



## Bimb0 (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Ninguna mujer siente lo mismo durante toda su vida.

Se ha aburrido de ti y buscará a otro si es mala persona. Si es buena persona, madurará y entenderá que el amor es sacrificio, no sentimentalismo. 

Te recomiendo terapia y mucha paciencia.


----------



## t_chip (1 May 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


> Con esas edades no es que que ya no te quiera(nunca te quiso, solo te falsean), sino que buscan desesperadas tener un hijo, y cuando lo tienen te dan la patada, así es la vida, y así son las mujeres, primero comprueba que es tuyo, si es tuyo y la quieres ayudar adelante, y sino desaparece para siempre.
> 
> Y espero que no estes en Francia, ya que allí están prohibidas las pruebas de paternidad, si tu hijo es un negro aunque los dos seais blancos te toca mantenerlo según la ley.



Pues se va con una muestra biológica del niño a otro país donde las pruebas de paternidad sean legales, se la hace, y ya sabe a qué atenerse.

Si resulta no ser el padre, vende todo lo que tenga allí, se va a un país donde las pruebas de paternidad sean legales y ya está. Al no ser ahí delito no le van a extraditar por habérsela hecho, un juez le dará la razón de no ser el padre, y la otra y su larva que pataleen.

Lo mejor que le puede pasar es no ser el padre, sea en el país que sea. Se quita todos los problemas de un plumazo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Para cruzar a los conejos siempre hay que llevar a la hembra la jaula del macho porque si es al revés es muchísimo más complicado.
> 
> Lamentablemente la ruptura de las parejas es ya parte de la normalidad porque así lo han diseñado los despachos ingeniería social donde deciden el modelo de sociedad.
> 
> ...



Llamamos felicidad a la comodidad

Llamamos felicidad a la seguridad

Llamamos felicidad al status : es decir ser alguien importante y pertenecer a un grupo y a esto le llamamos felicidad.

*Esto no es felicidad, esto es bienestar que es muy diferente.

¿ Y por qué lo sabemos ? *
porque personas que ha alcanzado un nivel enorme de comodidades de seguridad en su vida, de estatus, de pertenencia, siguen notando un vacío en su vida.

Lo mismo se puede decir con el sexo:
*si el sexo diese felicidad las putas serían felices.


Se denomina ataraxia* a la disposición del ánimo propuesta por
los epicúreos, 
estoicos
y escépticos 

gracias a la cual alcanzamos el *equilibrio emocional -la felicidad- *mediante la disminución de la intensidad de nuestras pasiones y deseos, y a la fortaleza mental frente a la adversidad.

una concepción antropológica del hombre que tenía como objetivo la superación personal mediante la aceptación del destino inexorable, particularmente la muerte, a la que no temían, y una lucha constante contra las pasiones causantes de intranquilidad .

Según Epicuro, existen* dos clases de deseos:*

1- los naturales necesarios, relacionados con la supervivencia;

2- los no naturales no necesarios, que provienen de la cultura, política y vida social.

La satisfacción de los deseos es lo que produciría placer, el cual a su vez, para los epicúreos es lo que conduce a la felicidad, sin embargo, existen placeres que conducen a un dolor mayor que el placer inicial, estos placeres producen intranquilidad y deben ser evitados ya que alejan de la "ataraxia".

La filosofía es una vía hacia la ataraxia, ya que esta es considerada también: «la tranquilidad espiritual propia del sabio que distingue los deseos naturales de los que no lo son y es capaz de alejarse de aquello que es vano».


----------



## midelburgo (1 May 2022)

Estáis equivocados. 

Los cuernos no son de calcio, son de queratina, que es una proteína, como pelo apelmazado. Por eso huele a azufre cuando ambos se queman.


----------



## vanderwilde (1 May 2022)

No me explico cómo puede haber quien dice que abandone al chiquillo como si fuese un perro, y salga corriendo.

A ver, que se la ha dado, vale. Eso es lo más normal del mundo cuando se trata de alguien de otro país, de otra raza. Lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, que a ellos, sea venezolana, ucraniana, italiana... de donde sea, tienes un porcentaje bastante, pero bastante alto de que antes o después se te vaya, porque la cabra tira al monte. Eso si, las peores son las latinoamericanas. Con esas antes de entrar ya lo tienes todo perdido.

Un español se va a currelar a cualquier país, y busca españoles para juntarse con ellos. Eso es así.

Con respecto al problema, qué se puede decir? Es cierto que estás metido en un lio, y que la solución es la que es. Arreglar eso con miel, no con hiel. Hay veces que se puede uno quitar el problema y listo, duela más o menos, pero habiendo un chiquillo de por medio... es más jodio.

Yo me separaría, te buscas algo ni cerca ni lejos para tener al chiquillo también contigo, y cuidado, que la mayoría de otros países, como digo, salen banas, sobretodo, repito, las lationamericanas. Estas últimas es hasta raro la que quiere al/los hijo/os. Las únicas que no fallan son las gitanas y las moras, pero son muy, muy difíciles de pillar.

El instinto maternal de las gitanas es una cosa bárbara. Una gitana? haciéndole uno detrás de otro la tienes contenta, solo con eso, y les encanta criarlos. Te acercas a los niños y te enseñan los dientes. Y aguantar al mario? Hostia! 

Tengo dos casos de conocidos así como el tuyo, y eso fue lo que hicieron.


----------



## djvan (1 May 2022)

El gostoso dijo:


> Cuernos, haz prueba de paternidad



háztelos tu con tu padre.

verss que sorpresa.. ah que no tienes padre reconocido


----------



## StolenInnocence (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



No entiendo,a la primera de cambio os separais?
Hay que aguantar un poquito y superar los problemas.
Y mas si estas diciendo que os llevais bien.


----------



## Zumo de dinosaurio (1 May 2022)

Yo no noto la inflación. Siempre le echo 50 €.


----------



## Debunker (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.



Lo que te ha ocurrido es el pan nuestro de cada día en la sociedad actual.

Te será muy duro, pero el tiempo lo cura todo y cicatriza todas las heridas.

Si esto te resulta duro, ni te digo lo duro que es, cuando llegas a la vejez y ese hijo o hijos-as por los que has sacrificado tu existencia renunciando a aspiraciones y proyectos de vida, trabajando a extremos para que a tus hijos no les falte de nada, te abandonan y olvidan cuando más vulnerable eres y eres condenado a la más absoluta soledad y ninguneo, son cosas de la moral inexistente de estos tiempos, mi consejo : aprende la lección, los valores de esta sociedad destruyen la familia y cuando algo es imposible de ganar porque no está en tus manos, lo mejor es unirse a ello y disfrutar lo bueno que tenga.

Hace una semanas, me impactó mucho, una mujer de 42 años con dos hijas que conocíamos del parque donde los vecinos sacamos a pasear nuestras mascotas, vino cargada con ropa al parque, le quedaban días de vida por un cáncer terminal, quería dar su ropa y nos dio la dirección de su casa para regalar sus muebles, decía que el único consuelo que había tenido en su condena a muerte eran las charlas y compañía que había recibido de los vecinos que acudíamos a ese parque, sus hijas no la acompañaron ni un día en los 2 largos años de su enfermedad , estaba sola y sola iba a morir. Eso es también el pan nuestro de cada día , mayores que viven su vejez no solo en absoluta soledad sino ninguneados en todos los aspectos , no cuenta su opinión, nadie se da cuenta de su aspecto, se convierten en un estorbo , nadie está dispuesto tan siquiera a concederles algo de tiempo, nadie tiene tiempo para ellos, mueren solos y muchos decidirán la eutanasia para no estorbar y porque nadie les va a cuidar ni acompañar. Muy duro sobre todo para aquellos que lo sacrificaron todo por sus hijos. El sufrimiento de esas personas, más vulnerables que los niños, es atroz y despiadado.


----------



## StolenInnocence (1 May 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Me siento identificado contigo. Me gusta el cuerpo de las mujeres pero me da asco su personalidad. Cada día las aguanto menos. Son malas, dañinas y necias. También se me ha pasado por la cabeza que igual algún día me hago maricón sin quererlo. Es como mirar al abismo de la existencia. En estas, tde vez en cuando se te pasa por la cabeza que igual mamar una polla de hombre a hombre no es nada espantoso.
> 
> DERROYED.



Tu ya eres un palomo cojo.


----------



## Drobed Yug (1 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Lo que te ha ocurrido es el pan nuestro de cada día en la sociedad actual.
> 
> Te será muy duro, pero el tiempo lo cura todo y cicatriza todas las heridas.
> 
> ...



No pobdría la mano por la realidad que ha llevado a esa mujer de la que habla a la soledad más extrema. Comete hustec un gran error haciéndolo.

Quiero que sepa que hay personas que lo merecen, y que han hecho todo lo posible para llegar a esa situación debido a su carácter y al desprecio al prójimo del que han hecho gala durante sus vidas y especialmente, en su entorno familiar.

Si se siembran patatas, no se recogen naranjas, sino que toca cavar para recoger patatas, si es que por desidia no se han podrido todas por no sacarlas antes.

Hustec conoció de ella lo que se dejó conocer, que es una cosa muy distinta a conocerla realmente. Pregúntele a los hijos si tiene confianza, o a su exmarido si es que sigue vivo.

Boa tarde.


----------



## cortijero92 (1 May 2022)

Fary, eres tu?


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> No me explico cómo puede haber quien dice que abandone al chiquillo como si fuese un perro, y salga corriendo.
> 
> A ver, que se la ha dado, vale. Eso es lo más normal del mundo cuando se trata de alguien de otro país, de otra raza. Lo he dicho en varias ocasiones, que a ellos, sea venezolana, ucraniana, italiana... de donde sea, tienes un porcentaje bastante, pero bastante alto de que antes o después se te vaya, porque la cabra tira al monte. Eso si, las peores son las latinoamericanas. Con esas antes de entrar ya lo tienes todo perdido.
> 
> ...



aunque el afeminamiento extremo de los hombres occidentales es abrumador , nuestros antepasados no ejercían de madres sino de padres. 

Es una aberración que el hombre de un biberón al bebé ¿ acaso alguien se imagina a un gorila macho amamantando a la cría ? que existan esos artilugios satánicos que son los biberones y los chupetes no quiere decir que eso sea bueno para la mente del bebé . También existe el aborto porque es posible ese procedimiento , pero si fuese imposible como por ejemplo trasplantar la cabeza, no existiría el concepto. 

al tema :
Nuestros antepasados a veces iban a una expedición de caza o a recolectar alimentos y tardaban días o semanas . El bebé siempre pegado a su madre , así durante cientos de miles de años que pesan más que una generación degenerada. 
El problema es que el trastorno mental se transmite de padres a hijos puesto que el bebé amamantado por un macho o por personas ajenas a su madre, necesariamente adquiere parafilias en la edad adulta.

Todo esto se sabe con certeza por la impronta en los animales de los que he hecho varios hijos. Si se separa de su madre a un bebé de un ave o un mamífero ( todos ellos parientes nuestros con las mismas estructuras mentales ) y se alimenta por humanos durante los primeros días , semanas o meses , su identidad cambiará para siempre . Las crías de gorila macho criadas con biberón , de adultos se pasan el día chupando el dedo pulgar , las hembras no establecen las conexiones neuronales aprendidas de la madre para criar a sus propios hijos y no tienen el instinto maternal . 

Es ahí y no en otra parte donde está la degeneración de nuestra sociedad . Por eso el satanismo que gobierna en occidente fomenta y financia las guarderías para separar a los bebés de su madre , que por otra parte es una crueldad para ambos. 

Ser macho no es masturbarse frotándose contra el cuerpo de una mujer, lo mismo es una vagina estéril que el ano de un señor peludo : son agujeros del cuerpo que los occidentales usan para drogarse con el sexo. 

Para que se entienda lo que es un macho y en qué se diferencia de las hembras , este pariente con su familia numerosa lo demuestra claramente :


----------



## Euron G. (1 May 2022)

Shurs? ¿Pero te crees que esto es foroprogres? 

Qué ascazo me da la puta palabrita.


----------



## Rotto2 (1 May 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Pero que puta mierda es eso de MGTOW....putos tarados, os apuntais a cualquier moda pijo/pajillera cuyo objetivo es destruir la conexión con la naturaleza humana y sus razones del ser.
> Si acaso filosofía estoica, Epicteto y su manual de vida, Marco Aurelio...etc, la verdadera salud en consonancia con la naturaleza y el ser del hombre.



Tú eres tonto del culo


----------



## Alicantropo (1 May 2022)

Aprende a amarte a ti mismo
Respétate a ti mismo y te ganarás el respeto de los demás.
La experiencia de lo que te ocurre te hace sentir vivo.
Cambia tu actitud hacia las mujeres.
Las acciones cambian los sentimientos. No seas pasivo.


----------



## _nadie_ (1 May 2022)

Rotto2 dijo:


> Tú eres tonto del culo



Pues si, parece que yo soy tonto y tu muy vivo, al menos tu lengua así lo parece. 
Acuñar con siglas anglosionistas lo que de toda la vida se llamó filosofía estoica pueda que sea la nueva moda pero para gente ya con una edad suena a mierda pijo/pajillera


----------



## Cuqui (1 May 2022)

Le estais dando atencioncita a un tio que puso el mismo hilo en fororcoches. Mientras alli ha estado respondiendo alguna pregunta, siendo bastante parco en palabras, aqui no os ha hecho ni puto caso.


----------



## Catalinius (1 May 2022)

Pasa tu duelo y adelante


----------



## Pegoteonfire (1 May 2022)

Las personas emocionalmente dependientes son así.
Cuando están fuera de su hogar se cuelgan de cualquier cosa que les ofrezca estabilidad y seguridad. El caso es que al volver a sus raíces ella se sentía como.pez en agua dado que ya está en su terreno. Pese a que suene mal y de verdad lamento decírtelo, es normal que te diga "ya no siento lo mismo". No creo que lo haga adrede. Ni siquiera creo que ella se percate que está actuando como una zorra narcisista que está dando de lado a una persona que lo dejó todo por ella. La gente egocéntrica es así. Mi consejo es que lo veas tal cual es, una zorra incapaz de percatarse que le tocó la lotería al conocerte. Olvídate de ella, lo importante es tu hijo. Lo primero es salir de esa casa, que la den por culo a la piva, que el niño aprenda desde bien pequeño que las parejas se separan, eso lo curtirá en ese aspecto y así no será un romántico empedernido, será más cauto a la hora de elegir pareja (o no, quien sabe, pero peor es estar vendiendo el panfleto de familia feliz mientras a tí se te derriten las tripas, pues conviviendo con una loba te aseguro que no podrás quitartela de la cabeza, por eso mejor que te pires de esa casa y que la den x culo, lo importante, repito, es tu hijo, no mentirle y seguirle el jueguecito a ella).
Lo demás viene sólo, trabajo, gym, querer a tu hijo y conocer chortinas. 

Si tú estás bien y tienes la mente despejada estarás en plenas condiciones de cuidar y ver crecer a tu hijo, no dejes que una puta egocéntrica te coma la cabeza aunque por supuesto tienes que llevarte bien con ella, pero sin enseñar el cuello. Ya te mordió, recuérdalo siempre. Pero a tu hijo le sudará la polla si estáis divorciaos pero ve que os lleváis "bien" y se siente querido por ambos.

Y por eso es necesario que te lleves bien con ella pero que no permitas que incida en tu vida y ni mucho menos que te sientas mal por sentir que has "fracasado" o que la familia se hecho añicos. Has ganado un vástago maravilloso y te has quitado de encima a una perra ególatra, el tiempo te enseñará que es un win win. Mucho ánimo.


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2022)

Ya no siente lo mismo=hay otro.

En este foro no vas a encontrar empatía porque el 95% no son padres (lo digo por los que aconsejan huir y dejar atrás a tu hijo).


----------



## C.J. (1 May 2022)

Pegoteonfire dijo:


> Las personas emocionalmente dependientes son así.
> Cuando están fuera de su hogar se cuelgan de cualquier cosa que les ofrezca estabilidad y seguridad. El caso es que al volver a sus raíces ella se sentía como.pez en agua dado que ya está en su terreno. Pese a que suene mal y de verdad lamento decírtelo, es normal que te diga "ya no siento lo mismo". No creo que lo haga adrede. Ni siquiera creo que ella se percate que está actuando como una zorra narcisista que está dando de lado a una persona que lo dejó todo por ella. La gente egocéntrica es así. Mi consejo es que lo veas tal cual es, una zorra incapaz de percatarse que le tocó la lotería al conocerte. Olvídate de ella, lo importante es tu hijo. Lo primero es salir de esa casa, que la den por culo a la piva, que el niño aprenda desde bien pequeño que las parejas se separan, eso lo curtirá en ese aspecto y así no será un romántico empedernido, será más cauto a la hora de elegir pareja (o no, quien sabe, pero peor es estar vendiendo el panfleto de familia feliz mientras a tí se te derriten las tripas, pues conviviendo con una loba te aseguro que no podrás quitartela de la cabeza, por eso mejor que te pires de esa casa y que la den x culo, lo importante, repito, es tu hijo, no mentirle y seguirle el jueguecito a ella).
> Lo demás viene sólo, trabajo, gym, querer a tu hijo y conocer chortinas.
> 
> ...



No podría haberlo escrito mejor. Y te lo digo como padre.


----------



## SineOsc (1 May 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Shurs? ¿Pero te crees que esto es foroprogres?
> 
> Qué ascazo me da la puta palabrita.



Porque el mensaje original es de forocoches, el OP simplemente ha copiado y pegado el texto y aquí todo el mundo dándole consejos...

Que podría ser la misma persona, pero lo dudo.


----------



## bsnas (1 May 2022)

Que te lo explique @ATARAXIO

Basicamente tu comportamiento es el de una babosa marina, y estas jodido porque ya no te la vas a follar mientras otro la esta engrumando a pelo, lo cual te excita porques estas siguiendo los instintos primarios que te obligan a entrar en competicion con el otro macho para extraer el semen que le ha introducido previamente a la hembra, haciendo uso de tu polla-desatascadora.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Después de dos ostiones gordos con tías me están empezando a gustar los tíos, y estoy súper rallado por eso, claramente estoy tocado de la cabeza, pero la vida me lleva a ser homo, me niego, tengo que recuperar la confianza en mí.



Debes de tener auto confianza en ti. Ni homo ni mierdas. Tu ego alto y fuerte.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Que te lo explique @ATARAXIO
> 
> Basicamente tu comportamiento es el de una babosa marina, y estas jodido porque ya no te la vas a follar mientras otro la esta engrumando a pelo, lo cual te excita porques estas siguiendo los instintos primarios que te obligan a entrar en competicion con el otro macho para extraer el semen que le ha introducido previamente a la hembra, haciendo uso de tu polla-desatascadora.



Exactamente.

no lo podría haber dicho mejor.

Actua igual que cualquier otro mono, de hecho somos un primate más.

La gente se cree muy lista cuando realmente en poco se diferencia a los llamados animales . A la hora de la verdad, los instintos básicos dominan y esclavizan


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



Lo primero, ánimo y calma.

Tu mensaje es desorganizado y muestra tu depresión... pero no enuncia ningún problema más allá de ese "_Reconocido por ambos que la convivencia es buena, y sin embargo ya no siente lo mismo_".

Estoy separado, con una separación extremadamente compleja (que es lo que termina saliendo a la gente), y sin embargo has enunciado directamente lo más importante: el niño.

Tengo la Custodia Compartida, estoy muy involucrado con mi hijo, que ya acaba en el Insti, y la relación con él es excelente... Y sin embargo sé que he fracasado como padre.

Tanto mi ex como yo mismo venimos de padres separados. Luché todo lo posible para mantener y reconducir la situación con mi pareja... Y no lo conseguí. Al final mi hijo se ha criado desde los 8 años con unos padres separados, y aunque al final es un encanto de hijo, no he conseguido que crezca en una familia completa.

Debes hablar con tu pareja, y enunciar el problema, si es que lo hay, porque ahora mismo la gente se separa porque no sabe superar un problema por pequeño que sea, por puñetero infantilismo que les impide entender qué compromiso adquirieron al casarse o tener un hijo.

Un ex compañero de trabajo tuvo un accidente y quedo tetraplégico, con tres niños pequeños. Eso sí es un problema de verdad. Durante el primer año más o menos, parecía que su mujer lo iba a dejar.... Y yo andaba agobiado hasta lo impensable. Al final se han mantenido juntos. Viven su vida, sus hijos han crecido, con sus problemas, el ha mejorado en su movilidad.... pequeñas cosas de una familia que ha sabido seguir adelante con lo que la vida les ha echado encima.

El segundo caso es el mio. La vida nos iba razonable, en trabajo y dinero. Y la única razón ha sido que ella compró el cuento de la lechera actual: que se podía quedar con mi casa (tenía la suya), con el niño, con todo pagado, con su curro de funcionaria, ser una persona "independiente" y teniéndome agarrado por los huevos. Literalmente de un día para otro pasamos de ser (con modestia) una pareja modelo en nuestro entorno, a protagonizar la separación más enrevesada que se ha visto en todo el entorno...

Y estrictamente sin que hubiese ningún problema: Las discusiones eran sobre si yo debía de trabajar menos, o cosas así... en un entorno donde entre amigos y familia, se nos veía como referencia: simplemente porque alguien le vendió un escenario de quedar muy por encima de mi, en vez de seguir construyendo una familia.

Enunciad vuestro problema (entre vosotros y si lo tenéis realmente), pero tened claro que la conversación debe ser como, considerando el compromiso de pareja que os disteis, lo vais a resolver.

Una separación jode la vida de un crío. En el 99% de los casos. Y si no hay drogas, violencia, o algo así, estáis en ese 99%.


----------



## Debunker (1 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> No podría la mano por la realidad que ha llevado a esa mujer de la que habla a la soledad más extrema. Comete hustec un gran error haciéndolo.
> 
> Quiero que sepa que hay personas que lo merecen, y que han hecho todo lo posible para llegar a esa situación debido a su carácter y al desprecio al prójimo del que han hecho gala durante sus vidas y especialmente, en su entorno familiar.
> 
> ...




Tu padre o madre puede ser un cabrón, pero te dieron la vida y te cuidaron hasta que llegaste a ser adulto y valerte por ti mismo, en otras culturas eso es sagrado y así fue también en la cultura occidental hasta el cambiazo que hemos sufrido poco a poco en los últimos 40-50 años y rizando el rizo con la cultura actual del progresismo o woke , cuarto mandamiento : "honrarás a tu padre y tu madre" , si tienes hijos-as sufrirás en carne su insultante desamor cuando ya no te necesiten. Es lo que hay.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 May 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Que te lo explique @ATARAXIO
> 
> Basicamente tu comportamiento es el de una babosa marina, y estas jodido porque ya no te la vas a follar mientras otro la esta engrumando a pelo, lo cual te excita porques estas siguiendo los instintos primarios que te obligan a entrar en competicion con el otro macho para extraer el semen que le ha introducido previamente a la hembra, haciendo uso de tu polla-desatascadora.



La filosofía es una rama de la etología.


«La superioridad de la inteligencia conduce a la insociabilidad. Si la calidad de las compañías pudiera ser reemplazada por la cantidad, valdría la pena de vivir en el gran mundo. Pero cien locos reunidos en un montón no llegan a hacer un hombre razonable».

«Los hombre vulgares han inventado la vida de sociedad porque les es más fácil soportar a los demás que soportarse a si mismos».

«El instinto social de los hombres no se basa en el amor a la sociedad, sino en el miedo a la soledad. No se busca tanto la grata presencia de los demás, cuanto se rehuye la aridez de la propia conciencia».

«Porque por lo mismo que es la miseria lo que primero acerca a los hombres, es más tarde, una vez descartada la necesidad, el tedio lo que les reúne».

«La envidia en los hombres muestra cuán desdichados se sienten, y su constante atención a lo que hacen o dejan de hacer los demás, muestra cuanto se aburren».

«Como el águila, las inteligencias realmente superiores se ciernen en la altura, solitarias».

«La soledad es la suerte de todos los espíritus excelentes».

«Nadie puede salir de su individualidad».


----------



## Plasta (1 May 2022)

Ánimo, ahorra mucho y no olvides lo de la prueba de paternidad.


----------



## Culozilla (1 May 2022)

1. Chaval, no me importa cómo seas físicamente, pero te digo desde ya que mi bíceps hace el doble de tu tronco. Así que del término "Gordito" no puedo estar más alejado 

2. Cuidar de tus hijos es lo más natural del mundo incluso en los animales. Además, si vieras la de tías que me entraron cuando paseaba a solas con mi hijo "empujando el carrito" se te caerían los huevos al suelo. Tías que estaban bastante buenas. Llevar a solas a un bebé es un imán para las tías, tonto del culo. Pero para eso hay que estar rocoso, ser guapote y llevar barba de leñador.


----------



## Culozilla (1 May 2022)

Drobed Yug dijo:


> El gilipollas de mi padre se quedó aguantando al gremlim maléfico de mi vieja toda la vida y eso le ha costao la salud, dejando de lado el hecho de que si se hubiera divorciado, el poco o mucho tiempo que hubiera estado yo con él de niño lo habríamos pasado librándonos de ella.
> 
> Aunque se hubiera largado sin decir adiós, se lo habría perdonado, porque era un buen hombre que vivió con los cojones reventaos y lo mejor en esas circunstancias es abandonar el barco sin mirar atrás.
> 
> Boa noite.



Eso lo dices ahora que eres un adulto frustrado y comido por el rencor. Pero en su día, siendo pequeño, no lo hubieras entendido ni se lo hubieras perdonado.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



El problema es que sigues viviendo con esa persona por la que sientes algo y no es recíproco y además alejado de tus familiares y amigos, los cuales podrían hacer que te evadieses de tus pensamientos negativos en algunos momentos, si no te alejas el suficiente tiempo de ahí el problema lo seguirás teniendo porque te será más difícil borrar ese sentimiento de tu mente y conocer a otra persona que con el tiempo la sustituya o quizás al irte ella cambie de opinión, que también es posible pero no te vayas con esa ilusión, no temas por tu hijo al irte si esa persona es buena madre ni pienses que eres un mal padre por irte lejos, ya lo verás más adelante cuando estés preparado, a veces se necesitan medidas drásticas para salir adelante.


----------



## grebleips (1 May 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Lo siento por la puñalada, es de las que duelen.... con 14 años remando.
> 
> No teneis temas de pelas en comun??? Porque te veo supertranqui con el asunto.
> 
> En cualquier caso se va a dar una hostia monumental si le han sorbido la cabeza con gilipolleces lorealistas como la mayoria que se separan. En cuanto se de cuenta de que los 45 no son los nuevos 25 empezara con los antidepresivos.



Vivimos de alquiler, así que en tema de reparto de posesiones no existe problema, cada uno irá por su lado. Consciente o inconscientemente siempre he sido cauto. El problema más serio lo tiene el compañero que abre el hilo, con un hijo.

Estoy tranquilo porque tengo una personalidad y emocionalidad muy estable, hasta cuando las cosas vienen muy mal. No quiere decir en absoluto que no me afecte nada, porque estoy bien jodido. Estoy en mitad de la ruptura, no es algo reciente, está siendo ahora. Todavía no me ha dado tiempo a analizar toda la situación.


----------



## spala (1 May 2022)

si te separas de forma amistosa, abres la puerta a poder volver a enamorarla, mostrando tu nueva vida llena de todo ello q quizás echa en falta y no sabemos que es.
si te cabreas y la mandas a la mierda, va a ser muy jodido el tema.
Léete algún libro de seducción para tal vez intentar entender un poco más la psicología femenina.
No la prives de querer echarte de menos, así que no insistas mucho con el tema de volver.
La cosa pinta fea, habría q analizar la situación en concreto con detalles, pero igual hasta ha conocido a otro ya y busca de nuevo esa chispa inicial.

Si ella piensa q eres demasiado blando y le gustan duros, o si ella cree que tu vida depende demasiado de ella, etc, es el momento de demostrarle que está equivocada, en vez de arrastrarte y pedirle q no te deje, dile que sí, que es lo mejor.
Si piensa q ibas a arrastrarte y te arrastras, te cogerá más asco aún, y si no te arrastras empezará a dudar de lo q pensaba.

Es todo una mierda con las mujeres, el egoísmo innato en la mayoría de ellas las hace ser así, por lo que no procedes cuando quieres, sino cuando puedes, ellas te abren una ventana de oportunidad según se les cruce el día, y ahí es donde pasas y aprovechas, o no pasas.
Si llamas a esa ventana continuamente, solo te van a repudiar, te toca vivir tu vida y atraerla de nuevo a tu jardín, la mariposa viene sola si el jardín es bonito. Si tratas de forzarla a un desierto, no irá.

Claramente te va a afectar esto, y lo entiendo, a mi me afectó mucho una con la q tenía algo y al final se quedó en nada. Lo mejor 
q puedes hacer para no pasarte 5 años en una esquina apenado, es conocer más gente, por más que te cueste. No será fácil.

Ya es raro que te quiera dejar, las mujeres suelen buscar estabilidad, o eso dicen, depende del miedo q tengan a estar solas, pero si te deja esta, algo huele un poco feo, abre las sospechas a que haya conocido a otro.
Y si es así, pues disimula, q sean felices y viento, ya cortarán algún día. Si te arrastras detrás siempre pensará q te tiene de colchón por si se cae.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 May 2022)

Hoy en dia casarse y tener hijos es para ricos o gente sin nada que perder y que no se lo piensan dos veces a la hora de darle una paliza o matar a la parienta si esta les intenta joder. Para el resto es jugar muy fuerte, y ya se sabe en estos casos; ganas o pierdes mucho. Te ha tocado perder, se siente.


----------



## Drobed Yug (1 May 2022)

Debunker dijo:


> Tu padre o madre puede ser un cabrón, pero te dieron la vida y te cuidaron hasta que llegaste a ser adulto y valerte por ti mismo, en otras culturas eso es sagrado y así fue también en la cultura occidental hasta el cambiazo que hemos sufrido poco a poco en los últimos 40-50 años y rizando el rizo con la cultura actual del progresismo o woke , cuarto mandamiento : "honrarás a tu padre y tu madre" , si tienes hijos-as sufrirás en carne su insultante desamor cuando ya no te necesiten. Es lo que hay.



Todo eso que dice de las culturas antiguas y la woke no es ninguna novedac. Allá cada uno con lo que cree en ese sentido.

Al final quien tiene que pagar el precio de ser consumido por un gremlin maléfico no es ningún adorador de las culturas antiguas o un seguidor de la woke, sino uno mismo.

Quién esté dispuesto a pagar, tragará. Quien no hemos pagado el precio, no tragamos.

Boa tarde.


----------



## Autómata (1 May 2022)

Típico Catalán Agarrao dijo:


> Hoy en dia casarse y tener hijos es para ricos o gente sin nada que perder y que no se lo piensan dos veces a la hora de darle una paliza o matar a la parienta si esta les intenta joder. Para el resto es jugar muy fuerte, y ya se sabe en estos casos; ganas o pierdes mucho. Te ha tocado perder, se siente.



Lo pienso mucho cuando voy por barrios "bien" y veo a parejitas de veinteañeros bien vestidos y parecidos paseando con el bogaboo y la larva, ahí juegan otros factores , "patrimonio" y "familia" , aunque a la larga pueda haber la misma mierda soterrada. Pero es el modo fácil.
Igual que en el otro lado, los que no tienen nada y que dios (o alah) y el estado "provea" , no se les ve tan mal.

Siendo un remero es jugártela a una carta.


----------



## Culozilla (1 May 2022)

Llámame lo que quieras, pero muchas tías se giran cuando me ven por la calle; follo mucho y bien y tengo una familia estupenda. Entenderás que me preocupe cero lo que un reventado derroido de internet me diga, no?


----------



## Hadelbosc (1 May 2022)

Y por eso el divorcio debería estar prohibido con ciertas excepciones.

Así cualquiera a la ligera dice "mmm ya me cansé, no siento lo mismo" como si fuera una chavalita de 15 años jugando a las casitas y al carajo una familia, y niño traumatizado pa to la vida.

Es riesgoso tener hijos en esta época joder, que no está la vida pa traer niños al mundo, ni después de la plandemia ni antes, ¿cuándo os vais a enterar?

En época de feminismo puro y duro las mujeres solo quieren volar y ser libres pajarillos.


----------



## ecoñomixta (1 May 2022)

Hasta «conoci una chica extranjera» he leído


----------



## Yomismita (1 May 2022)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Hola shurs, por decir algo. Estoy completamente destrozado y se me está cayendo la vida encima. Conocí a una chica extranjera en un 3 país donde trabajabamos. Estuvimos varios años juntos y hace 3 años nos lanzamos a por el bebé. Un niño muy querido por todos y que es lo único que a día de hoy me mantiene vivo, porque tengo que vivir por él.
> 
> Estos dos últimos años han sido muy difíciles. A la pandemia de mierda que nos pilló con un recién nacido en un país donde no teníamos familiares y ayuda, se unió el mudarnos a su país para poder tener ese apoyo tan necesario. Pero mi suegra enfermó y durante un año ha sido un calvario sacar todo adelante, la familia, el bebé, el trabajo, os podéis imaginar.
> 
> ...



¿Que Ya no siente lo mismo.... y ya quiere romper?

Después del nacimiento del niño, y circunstancias estresantes como pandemia, enfermedad De la madre... pues eso nos ha dejado Un poco tocados a todos, quieras que no.

¿Esa es toda la explicación que te ha dado? ¿Que No siente lo mismo y quiere el divorcio?

O miente O tiene un lío en la cabeza que no se aclara.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (1 May 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Debes de tener auto confianza en ti. Ni homo ni mierdas. Tu ego alto y fuerte.



Eso es lo que me falta por eso se que no soy homo, literal me han hecho sentir que no soy suficiente


----------



## AssGaper (1 May 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Pero que puta mierda es eso de MGTOW....putos tarados, os apuntais a cualquier moda pijo/pajillera cuyo objetivo es destruir la conexión con la naturaleza humana y sus razones del ser.
> Si acaso filosofía estoica, Epicteto y su manual de vida, Marco Aurelio...etc, la verdadera salud en consonancia con la naturaleza y el ser del hombre.



Pues MGTOW es eso.


----------



## mudj (1 May 2022)

Yo como otros te aconsejaria

1 Romper todo.. Esto es como el esparadrapo, si lo tiras duele mucho pero es un momento... Si no será un calvario de mucho mucho tiempo. Será duro, pero si tuvieras la suerte de pode reconstruir tu vida... El chaval ya te buscará, o no, cuando tenga 16 años... Entonces si te has estabilizado bien económicamente, lo harás tuyo: vivir y estudiar en otro país, coche... Es la opción más inteligente aunque duela, de todas formas siempre va, a doler.

2 pues intentas vivir cerca de tu ex, ves a tu hijo de forma regular y bueno....

De todas formas eso de ya no siento lo mismo bla bla, es de hdp, sea quien sea. Es humano si, pero hay lo que se llama compromiso, lealtad también... Si te pones en una hipoteca: A que todo el mundo ve normal que la pagues si o si, aún con intereses abusivos bla bla?. A qué la sociedad ve con buenos ojos castigar te si no la pagas, no cumples el compromiso por muy buenas razones q tengas para no pagarla?. Pues un matrimonio y más con hijos es aún más importante q una hipoteca. Quizás no haga falta enterrarse en vida, pero tampoco es de recibo el lo siento, adiós, siempre podrás ver al hijo, vete a vivir a 3000km... Vaya es lo que pienso


----------



## Marvelita (1 May 2022)

> Tengo el lado bueno de que no habrá problema con el crío, me quiere mucho y ella quiere que siga formando parte de su vida diariamente, por ahí no habrá problema.



Como norma general la ley obliga a los padres y las madres a seguir formando parte de la vida de sus hijos.



> Necesito algún consejo



mira majo, aqui huele a polla de recambio.

Cogete tus cosas, ahorros y planeta tu huida sin mirar a tras.

¿El hijo? mira, que ELLA se lo hubiera pensado antes de dejar de sentir. Llega un momento, y ese es cuando tienes un hijo, que hay que dejar de pensar en el YO (lo que yo siento) para pensar en el bienestar de "EL" (el hijo)...

Suena incongruente, pero desaparece, vete a un cuarto pais y dia a muy muy poca gente donde estas.

Empieza de 1, porque tus padres y tu familia lo seguiran siendo.

En unos años cuando ella se haya olvidado de ti. Podras volver a España sin miedo a que ella te reclame nada.

Eso si, olvidate del hijo.

Edito: que es de un tercer pais.... mejor aun vete a un cuarto y que por un tiempo no sea tu pais natal.

Borra todo rastro de ti en internet, redes tiktok etc... y usa un movil viejo sin gps ni pollas de esas.

Lo siento por el crio, pero al final ella es la que ha decidido romperlo todo y tirarlo todo a la mierda por otra polla.


----------



## Marvelita (1 May 2022)

La opcion B es preguntarle si hay una tercera persona. Si lo terminas asumiendo, buscate otra lo antes posible y que vea que sales adelante.


----------



## Fausto1880 (1 May 2022)

das kind dijo:


> A los que les están diciendo que huya: ¿cómo hostias lo va a hacer, si tiene un niño pequeño?
> 
> 
> Joder, lo que hay que leer.
> ...



No, él no tiene nada. El niño es de la madre a todos los efectos. A él sólo le permitirán pagar y pagar.
Ella le ha vacilado de mala manera. Seguramente le habrá corneado y lo que le queda.

Lo mejor que puede hacer es largarse sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Marvelita (1 May 2022)

> 2. Si el hijo no es tuyo hay que desaparecer totalmente sin dejar rastro.



Bueno en este caso, yo haria una de grabacion oculta para sacarle una confesion o algo asi de que no quiere seguir y bla bla bla
seguidamente te vas y desaparecer, miras donde hospedarte un tiempo
pones denuncia y le pides que te devuelva todo lo invertido en esa critaura, que no tiene culpa de nada, pero no es tuya.


----------



## Marvelita (1 May 2022)

Nua dijo:


> M i consejo es que la separación sea lo más razonable posible porque cuando hay un hijo por medio ,él no debe pagar las consecuencias porque le marcarían mucho para el futuro .
> Pórtate como un gran padre y ella sabrá apreciarlo . Nunca se sabe si es un punto final o un momento de depresión .
> Conozco a alguna amiga que pasado cierto tiempo de una ruptura llegó a reconocer que se había equivocado porque su ex era un gran hombre y los que le sustituyeron no le daban la talla , el problema es que él sí encontró una mujer a su medida . Mejor que te eche en falta a que te eche de más



pero que dices gilipollas...

se nota que no eres un hombre


----------



## _nadie_ (1 May 2022)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pues MGTOW es eso.



Entonces como bien ha dicho nuestro anterior compañero, soy tonto xd. Uno tiene ya una edad y no se acostumbra a esas nuevas siglas de origen anglosajón, para siempre a sido filosofía estoica.


----------



## Nua (1 May 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> pero que dices gilipollas...
> 
> se nota que no eres un hombre



Precisamente porque soy mujer puedo darle a este hombre un mensaje más correcto que el tuyo porque viene desde el lado opuesto y porque tengo alrededor más de un caso parecidos y sé cómo piensa una mujer en esas circunstancias . De esos casos que conozco , los que mejor funcionan en estos momentos son los de aquellas parejas que supieron resolverlo en frio y como adultos sabiendo que no es lo mismo cortar por lo sano cuando hay hijos como en este caso que hacerlo cuando no dejas algo realmente tuyo detrás .A una mujer la puedes sustituir pero a un hijo ,no


----------



## AssGaper (1 May 2022)

_nadie_ dijo:


> Entonces como bien ha dicho nuestro anterior compañero, soy tonto xd. Uno tiene ya una edad y no se acostumbra a esas nuevas siglas de origen anglosajón, para siempre a sido filosofía estoica.



Men goes to own way. (MGTOW) los hombres toman su propio camino/destino.


----------



## KUTRONIO (1 May 2022)

Coge al crio y largaté a un cuarto sin que ella sepa a donde te vas (MUY IMPORTANTE: Sin el crio no te mueves)


----------



## Padre_Karras (1 May 2022)

Fóllate a la suegra, eso la confundirá.


----------



## Strokeholm (1 May 2022)

Ya que copias, podias haber puesto la actualizacion del hilo original:


Edit 1


Esta tarde hemos salido de casa mi suegra y yo a la vez. Ella me notaba bajo y me ha preguntado que me pasaba. Quizás no debería haberle contado nada pero estoy solo, y reventé. Le conté como me sentía, lo que me estaba pasando y como la relación con la madre de mi hijo se iba al carajo sin ni siquiera saber si he hecho algo mal. La pobre señora no sabía dónde meterse, no podía creerlo y me ha pedido que luche todo lo que pueda por salvar la relación. Quería hablar con mi pareja pero le he dicho que no, que creía que si se enteraba que le había contado todo a su madre iba a ser peor.


Y aquí estoy, delante de una lata de atún que iba a ser mi cena y ni siquiera tengo ganas de abrirla. Gracias a todos por leerle y responderme. En estos momentos de soledad no sabéis cuánto ayuda un mensaje


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (2 May 2022)

Tomasinhatrick dijo:


> Eso es lo que me falta por eso se que no soy homo, literal me han hecho sentir que no soy suficiente



Lo que has de aprender como fortalecer ese ego. No hay una clave unica ya que todos no somos iguales. Digamos que esta dormido solo ha de despertar.


----------



## Elvensen (2 May 2022)

Si sabias lo que podia pasar, se ve que no has aprendido nada.
Cada uno tiene lo que se merece.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (2 May 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Lo que has de aprender como fortalecer ese ego. No hay una clave unica ya que todos no somos iguales. Digamos que esta dormido solo ha de despertar.



Gracias amigo, el orgullo necesito sí.


----------

